# DNR Wildlife Biologist Al Stewart Receives Outstanding Service Award at MSU



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
March 5, 2008

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

DNR Wildlife Biologist Al Stewart Receives Outstanding Service Award at MSU

A Department of Natural Resources wildlife biologist is the recipient of the 2008 Outstanding Service Award from the College of Agriculture and Natural Resources (CANR) at Michigan State University in East Lansing. Al Stewart, the DNRs upland game bird specialist, received the award this week at a luncheon at MSU.

It is an honor to see a DNR employee honored this year by MSU and the College of Agriculture and Natural Resources, said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries. Al Stewarts dedication to conservation is well-known both inside and outside of this department.

Stewart has spent most of his career with the DNR, starting at the Rose Lake Wildlife Pathology Laboratory under the tutelage of Duane Ullrey and Dale Fay while he was still a student at MSU. In 1977, he was hired full-time by the DNR as a wildlife technician, and has worked at many locations during his DNR career, including Caro, Holly, Pontiac, Saginaw-Gratiot State Game Area, Maple River State Game Area and Rose Lake. 

Stewart was the site coordinator for the 1997-98 osprey reintroduction to southern Michigan conducted at the Maple River State Game Area. While at Maple River, Stewart coordinated youth waterfowl hunt workshops, bringing in community leaders, countless donations and young people to further waterfowl hunting and mentoring.

In 2000, Stewart was one of two biologists selected by the Arizona Fish and Game Department to assist with Goulds wild turkey restoration in the United States. He was instrumental in enhancing the wild turkey patch contest, open to all students K-12. The contest is a joint venture between the Michigan State University Extension, the National Wild Turkey Federation (NWTF) and DNR. Young hunters, ages 12-17, who have a valid wild turkey hunting license may receive a free patch.

Among Stewarts other accomplishments are serving as vice-president of the Hal and Jean Glassen Memorial Foundation, which promotes youth understanding and appreciation of Michigans natural heritage.

Stewart is the past coordinator for the Michigan Citizens Waterfowl Advisory Committee, which was established in 1981 to provide feedback to the DNR on existing or proposed waterfowl regulations and wetlands management issues. He also served as coordinator of the 9th Annual Wild Turkey Symposium in 2005.

Stewart is known as a strong advocate for the Department of Fisheries and Wildlife at the CANR. 

Al Stewart is widely respected at MSU for his contributions to natural resource management and for strengthening the MSU-DNR partnership, said Bill Taylor, who recently stepped out of his position as chair of MSUs Department of Fisheries and Wildlife.

Als support of shooting sports played an important role in advancing the John and Marnie Demmer Shooting Sports, Education and Training Center at MSU. Hes one of those individuals who has made a difference in the future direction of natural resource management, as well as having a positive influence on future conservation leaders.

Stewart has participated in furthering MSUs international study abroad in wildlife management in Russia, and will teach a natural resource management course this summer in South Africa. Hes assisted with the development of the Harold and Jean Glassen Wildlife Conservation Stewardship Endowment and Scholarship - one of the CANRs Fisheries and Wildlife Departments most prestigious scholarships. He also serves as a member/trustee of the MSU Museum Board. 

Stewart received the Teddy Roosevelt Conservation Award in 1992 from President George H. Bush and Congressman Dave Camp for his work on a barrier-free viewing and hunting platform at the Maple River State Game Area, and the Outstanding Conservationist Award in 1998 from the NWTF.

Stewart is a resident of Bath, along with his wife, Patricia, who serves as the DNRs chief communications officer. They are the parents of two sons, Chris and Tom.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Couldn't have gone to a more deserving person. Thank you Mr. Al Stewart.


----------

